# Tumbling Before and After photos



## webe992

I’ve been tumbling the insides of bottles for the last year now. I’m going to be upgrading my system so I can tumble inside and out. I figure y’all might enjoy seeing the before and after photos so I’ll start posting them here when I remember. This is a waco bottle I recently got as a gift from my father.


----------



## nhpharm

Looks great!


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing

That’s cool! Here’s a stupid question..
What media/abrasive/grit do you use? And what type of tumbler, rotary/vibratory? 
I’ve only used one for rocks, but I know people can do brass shells..


----------



## embe

just the insides up till now?  Haven't thought about it that way before... so most of the crud is just on the inside then?


----------



## webe992

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> That’s cool! Here’s a stupid question..
> What media/abrasive/grit do you use? And what type of tumbler, rotary/vibratory?
> I’ve only used one for rocks, but I know people can do brass shells..


I use a 1200 Grit for the first 48-72 hours and then I follow it up with an aluminum oxide polish both of which i got from the Jar Doctor.  I modified a rock tumbler from Harbor Freight but due to weight constraints I have only been able to clean the insides.  I recently purchased a true jar doctor tumbling setup from someone else who only used it once and that will allow me to do inside and out.


----------



## webe992

embe said:


> just the insides up till now?  Haven't thought about it that way before... so most of the crud is just on the inside then?


I have plenty of bottles that have stain/mineral deposits on the inside and out but it seems most of my bottles just had bad stain on the inside.  The bottles with just stain on the inside look beautiful when completed.  Although not perfect, it makes a big difference on a lot bottles when the inside has been cleaned even if the outside still has some light stain.  In a hobby that my wife tolerates, she enjoys it more when she has to look at clean bottles versus stained and hard to read bottles!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> I use a 1200 Grit for the first 48-72 hours and then I follow it up with an aluminum oxide polish both of which i got from the Jar Doctor.  I modified a rock tumbler from Harbor Freight but due to weight constraints I have only been able to clean the insides.  I recently purchased a true jar doctor tumbling setup from someone else who only used it once and that will allow me to do inside and out.


Modified Harbor freight? The frame or the canister?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Modified Harbor freight? The frame or the canister?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The frame.  I had to cut/bend out some of the frame so the PVC pipe I was using for a canister would fit on it.


----------



## webe992

I thought I had deleted all my before and after photos, but I found some so here are some others I've done over the past year. Mexia, Texas.


----------



## webe992

Blob Top- P Canterbury from Galveston.


----------



## webe992

Temple Texas Crown Top -Ice Cream and Bottling Co.


----------



## webe992

An Austin, Texas Coca Cola


----------



## webe992

McNamara Bros Candy out of Austin, Texas


----------



## webe992

Hamilton, Texas


----------



## webe992

New Braunfels Texas


----------



## nhpharm

That Canterbury looks great...but you know I'm partial to them!


----------



## webe992

nhpharm said:


> That Canterbury looks great...but you know I'm partial to them!


That was my first attempt at tumbling a blob top so I was a little nervous but I thought it turned out great.


----------



## HouTxSoda

You have some very hard to find bottles from those Texas towns. The Hamilton bottle is great.


----------



## webe992

HouTxSoda said:


> You have some very hard to find bottles from those Texas towns. The Hamilton bottle is great.


Thanks! I used to collect bottles from all across Texas but I have recently narrowed my scope to towns within 100 miles of Austin.  With that said, the Hamilton bottle would be available for Trade if anyone is interested, just send me a message and I can provide additional photos.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Modified Harbor freight? The frame or the canister?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Cool. I thought the frame would not be strong enough after removing that much material. Can I see a picture of your modification? Did you enlarge the shafts to accommodate the bushings on the end? I have one thats why I ask. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cool. I thought the frame would not be strong enough after removing that much material. Can I see a picture of your modification? Did you enlarge the shafts to accommodate the bushings on the end? I have one thats why I ask.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


So I sometimes tumble bottles that don’t fit so I had to cut the side down and just leave the canister open. I usually fill the bottle with the copper and cleaning agents, use a Buffalo Trace whiskey cork to stopper it, wrap it in a couple of shirts so the bottle doesn’t move inside, and then tape the mouth of the PVC closed so it doesn’t try to slide out over time. Not the most professional looking contraption but it gets the job done.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> So I sometimes tumble bottles that don’t fit so I had to cut the side down and just leave the canister open. I usually fill the bottle with the copper and cleaning agents, use a Buffalo Trace whiskey cork to stopper it, wrap it in a couple of shirts so the bottle doesn’t move inside, and then tape the mouth of the PVC closed so it doesn’t try to slide out over time. Not the most professional looking contraption but it gets the job done.


No stopper now. That little plastic tab to control the barrel from shifting. One thing I did was put a heavy rubber band around the barrel in two places for better grip. I also see the frame was flared out to accommodate the new tube. I had the same idea of the open end tube. I didn't think I needed such a large hole. Thanks for the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BKB

They look brand new!  Beautiful!!


----------



## webe992

A crown top from Hutto, Texas.


----------



## Vinewood

Iron Pontiled Miguel Pons from Mobile, before and after.  It took about an hour of demel work to remove the "rough spots" first.
8 days inside/outside 1200 silicon carbide.
8 days inside only silicon carbide.  Top plugged, wrapped in towels, tumbled in an 8" canister with 6 other sodas. Bottles are almost vertical while tumbling.
8 days inside/outside in aluminum oxide to polish
8 days inside only aluminum oxide, to finish polishing inside the long neck.
The green E. Carre looked like it had rolled 10 miles down a gravel road before I cleaned it. It also required about 2 hours of dremel work.


----------



## Vinewood

Some iron pontiled Monju's from Mobile, and a photo of my machine with a 8" canister for inside tumbling.
When tumbling just the inside of sodas, I use an 8" to get more revolutions per minute on the machine. Standard size Bitters need a 10" canister for inside tumbling, and sometimes they need to run for double the amount of time since it turns so slowly.
The aqua Monju is not the same exact bottle, but it looked just like the "before" photo before I cleaned it.


----------



## Vinewood

Some of these sodas need a little more work, but still photograph well.  They also come in shades of aqua and sapphire blue.
I cleaned the yellow amber and green Sarracenia Life Bitters as well.  The labeled one is a later model.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Thats something else. Dremeling out the rough spots. Do you ever fill or repair any.?  I only ask because I have been dabbling in it. Industrial Glass epoxy with alcohol pigments. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Vinewood

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thats something else. Dremeling out the rough spots. Do you ever fill or repair any.?  I only ask because I have been dabbling in it. Industrial Glass epoxy with alcohol pigments.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I don't repair bottles with epoxy. If a bottle has missing glass to where it needs repairing, I will send it to Wil M.  I use a dremel tool and any one of 50 different rubberized polishing wheels or points to gently remove or alter many types of scratches, gouges, dings, flakes, and small chips.  After tumbling and polishing the bottles, most of those imperfections just "disappear" or are no longer distracting. Make sure you select an epoxy that promises not to change color after 15 or 20 years.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Vinewood said:


> I don't repair bottles with epoxy. If a bottle has missing glass to where it needs repairing, I will send it to Wil M.  I use a dremel tool and any one of 50 different rubberized polishing wheels or points to gently remove or alter many types of scratches, gouges, dings, flakes, and small chips.  After tumbling and polishing the bottles, most of those imperfections just "disappear" or are no longer distracting. Make sure you select an epoxy that promises not to change color after 15 or 20 years.


Oh yeah. I hate the yellow. I get the rock star epoxy. I mess around with guitars too. Nothing of value. I have done some small bottle repairs. Again, nothing of value. More or less playing. I can reverse anything I have done with heavy duty stripper or acetone. One question... what does Wil M do to a bottle missing part, say the base.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

Vinewood said:


> Iron Pontiled Miguel Pons from Mobile, before and after.  It took about an hour of demel work to remove the "rough spots" first.
> 8 days inside/outside 1200 silicon carbide.
> 8 days inside only silicon carbide.  Top plugged, wrapped in towels, tumbled in an 8" canister with 6 other sodas. Bottles are almost vertical while tumbling.
> 8 days inside/outside in aluminum oxide to polish
> 8 days inside only aluminum oxide, to finish polishing inside the long neck.
> The green E. Carre looked like it had rolled 10 miles down a gravel road before I cleaned it. It also required about 2 hours of dremel work.



Wow, that's almost 5 weeks of Tumbling, You'd have to Charge someone $200 to tumble a bottle for all that time envolved? Look nice though. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Think I got 3 days into this one. LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc

Vinewood said:


> Some of these sodas need a little more work, but still photograph well.  They also come in shades of aqua and sapphire blue.
> I cleaned the yellow amber and green Sarracenia Life Bitters as well.  The labeled one is a later model.


Thanks for posting all these great photos. You should arrange those sodas from darkest to lightest teal, would make a cool photo


----------



## Vinewood

This is actually a "before" photo of a group of Monju's where only a few of them had been tumbled.  I have experimented several different ways with photographing color runs, and mostly I prefer to mix the colors.  That way you get more contrast.  A few of these are the same color, but even the aqua ones come in several different shades. The "teal" ones range from what I call teal blue, teal, to teal green. 
Also here are some mostly "before" photos of some bitters I have been cleaning.  When I finish, I will take more photos.


----------



## Vinewood

hemihampton said:


> Wow, that's almost 5 weeks of Tumbling, You'd have to Charge someone $200 to tumble a bottle for all that time envolved? Look nice though. LEON.


Actually, the final inside only step often requires two 8 day runs, especially on square bottles. I rarely tumble for others, but when I have, the minimum for 4 to 6 passes and a little dremel work is $150.


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Group of Mobile Bottles. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Those are beautiful! The rubberized thing for the Dremel tool, where do you get that? I have been using my Dremel to polish them up and to clean them up wherever they need it. It does work well on scratches! I’m surprise somebody else does that. My nail drill for doing acrylic nails also works really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R. Collector

Vinewood said:


> Some of these sodas need a little more work, but still photograph well.  They also come in shades of aqua and sapphire blue.
> I cleaned the yellow amber and green Sarracenia Life Bitters as well.  The labeled one is a later model.


Nice Monju from Mobile. Would you happen to have a picture of an open pontil soda from Mobile? Good to see you BTW on here Rod.


----------



## Vinewood

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Those are beautiful! The rubberized thing for the Dremel tool, where do you get that? I have been using my Dremel to polish them up and to clean them up wherever they need it. It does work well on scratches! I’m surprise somebody else does that. My nail drill for doing acrylic nails also works really well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find these at: https://widgetsupply.com/category/dremel-polishing-rubber-wheels.html
Purchase one set of each of the 6 wheels for $1.97 per set.  Different grits work better for different glass.  Start only with as coarse as necessary and finish off with the white fine polish before you tumble the bottle.  These wheels remove more glass than the other items noted below. If you are not tumbling, you will have to polish further by using felt polishing wheels or bullets.  I use them with an aluminum oxide powder/water slurry. 
Mount the wheels on individual mandrels: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223467370941?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
You don't want to have to swap mandrels to change grits.

WARNING:  when using these items, you need to to fill the bottle with water, plug the top, and also be near running water in the sink or a bucket of water to KEEP THE BOTTLE COOL AT ALL TIMES.  This process generates heat rapidly.  You will spend just as much time cooling the glass off as you spend grinding or polishing. Generally grind/polish for no more than 15 SECONDS before cooling. Touch the bottle to your face to feel the heat.  You fingers may not be sensitive enough. If I have a bottle with a dozen spots to touch up, I will go from one to the other, spending no more than 15 seconds on each, then cool the entire bottle and start over again.

ANOTHER WARNING: Many in-place chips will pop out from the heat and vibration if you start grinding on them. This can be what you want to do, if they are very small, or very BAD if this is NOT what you want to do.  PRACTICE ON JUNK FIRST, AND DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Other polishing options that you need for getting around embossing or in tight spots. One set is rounded, one set is pointed: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202645670238








						70 Pcs SILICONE Rubber Polishers Diamond Polishing Burs for Resin Base 2.35 mm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 70 Pcs SILICONE Rubber Polishers Diamond Polishing Burs for Resin Base 2.35 mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



I REALLY like these discs for minor fixes or finishing steps, the finest one will create almost a polish: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184108553875?hash=item2addb99693:g:HvgAAOSw1V9eDaLc

Depending on what type of damage I am removing, I may use 5 or 6 different grits or types of these wheels or disks on the same bottle.


----------



## Vinewood

Sarasota941 said:


> Nice Monju from Mobile. Would you happen to have a picture of an open pontil soda from Mobile? Good to see you BTW on here Rod.


Bartunes from Mobile is the only one that has come up with an open pontil.  I dug one 28 years ago, and now am in line to get it back.
Here are two iron pontiled examples, uncleaned and cleaned.  The cleaned one never had any iron left in the pontil when it was dug.  I always protect that area anyway when I tumble them.
The "uncleaned" one has actually been dremeled, and the inside is already polished, it just needs the outside cleaned and polished.
I also remove all the base wear when I tumble these sodas.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Vinewood said:


> Bartunes from Mobile is the only one that has come up with an open pontil.  I dug one 28 years ago, and now am in line to get it back.
> Here are two iron pontiled examples, uncleaned and cleaned.  The cleaned one never had any iron left in the pontil when it was dug.  I always protect that area anyway when I tumble them.
> The "uncleaned" one has actually been dremeled, and the inside is already polished, it just needs the outside cleaned and polished.
> I also remove all the base wear when I tumble these sodas.


That top is fantastic as well as that example. I have only seen a crappy picture of the Bartunes open pontil. Great pictures thanks and hope you are able to get your hands back on it soon!!


----------



## webe992

I tumbled this Rare JP Ischy bottle from Georgetown Texas for a fellow collector. It was an inside tumble but I recently acquired a jar doctor machine so from now on I’ll be able to clean the inside and out.


----------



## Merle

Figured out how to turn fruit jars. Didn’t realize how big of mess it makes. Hope I don’t have to polish many half gallons


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Great results on the half gallon. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

This was my first attempt using my new jar doctor tumbling system and I think it turned out great. A fellow collector donated a couple of Georgetown hutches to me to use as test subjects and this is the first. City Ice & Bottling works Georgetown Texas.


----------



## nhpharm

Looks great and a great bottle to test with considering how many of them are out there!


----------



## webe992

nhpharm said:


> Looks great and a great bottle to test with considering how many of them are out there!


Thanks! And that’s the reason why we chose these bottles to test, if one breaks there’s plenty more out there!


----------



## webe992

Some deja vu for everyone. I just pulled my second test bottle out of the tumbler, another City Ice from Georgetown. I think I’m ready to try some more valuable bottles now! I’ve included a photo of the two side by side.


----------



## woods_walker

webe992 said:


> Some deja vu for everyone. I just pulled my second test bottle out of the tumbler, another City Ice from Georgetown. I think I’m ready to try some more valuable bottles now! I’ve included a photo of the two side by side.



Very nice! I need a tumbler in my life.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webe992

woods_walker said:


> Very nice! I need a tumbler in my life..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an investment but it sure does make bottles look pretty.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Good stuff.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

Those bottles look great. Got a tumbler a couple months ago and just started pulling off my personal shelves last week. You figured it out pretty quick


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Merle said:


> Those bottles look great. Got a tumbler a couple months ago and just started pulling off my personal shelves last week. You figured it out pretty quick


Post anything you clean up, would love to see some of the personal shelves!
Thanks for the reply. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

I’m bad about not taking before pics. I get in a rush. Here’s another that I did though


----------



## Merle

And one of the personal shelves


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Merle said:


> And one of the personal shelves


St. Louis collector. Wow they are great. Looks like you have your tumbling work cut out for you. Thanks for the reply and picture, amazing!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

Yes, I live on the Illinois side of the river but love the city. Getting harder and harder to find ones I don’t already have or can afford. I’m very lucky that I have a machine that can tumble 7 at a time so it shouldn’t take me to long to get this shelf done then on to the next.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> So I sometimes tumble bottles that don’t fit so I had to cut the side down and just leave the canister open. I usually fill the bottle with the copper and cleaning agents, use a Buffalo Trace whiskey cork to stopper it, wrap it in a couple of shirts so the bottle doesn’t move inside, and then tape the mouth of the PVC closed so it doesn’t try to slide out over time. Not the most professional looking contraption but it gets the job done.


I did the same thing you did but for the short one. I should be able to tumble a squat now. Inside only. Thanks for the idea.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> And one of the personal shelves


Your shelves reminds me of my Michigan Hutch Shelves. Old Pic. LEON.


----------



## webe992

A rare error hutch from Corsicana Texas. It is supposed to be Central Texas, not CENT TEAS.


----------



## webe992

A rare hutch from Tioga Texas. This one says Mineral Water Co versus the more common Mineral Wells co.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> A rare error hutch from Corsicana Texas. It is supposed to be Central Texas, not CENT TEAS.


No an abbreviation i am familiar with. Lol! Nice.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

Couple more I remembered to take pics of


----------



## webe992

nice clean job!


----------



## webe992

A very Rare hutch from Georgetown Texas.  GW Glasscock. I believe there are only 4 of these known and none of the old timers from Georgetown have ever seen or heard of these. The current theory is that GLASSCOCK bottled the water there and then took and sold it in other towns.


----------



## webe992

Just finished this awesome picture hutch from Galveston. Phoenix Bottling Works Italian Soda Water.


----------



## nhpharm

Don't break any of your brother's bottles haha!  Looks great.


----------



## webe992

nhpharm said:


> Don't break any of your brother's bottles haha!  Looks great.


This was a spare he gave me since I also like Texas picture hutches. I still have to get a few more examples under my belt before he will let me do any of his.


----------



## webe992

I might tumble this one a bit longer down the road but I’m still happy with how it turned out. Austin Bottling Works


----------



## webe992

Here is a rare one from Taylor Texas, Fritz Schill. As far as I know this is the only one out there. One of my favorites from this town!


----------



## webe992

I tumbled this one for my brother. GG out of Galveston.


----------



## Merle

Took a couple more out today


----------



## webe992

Taylor bottling works Taylor Texas hutch dug by my father when he was a teenager.


----------



## Old man digger

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cool. I thought the frame would not be strong enough after removing that much material. Can I see a picture of your modification? Did you enlarge the shafts to accommodate the bushings on the end? I have one thats why I ask.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


A photo and an explanation of what you did would be of great value here if you are willing to share what you did.!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Old man digger said:


> A photo and an explanation of what you did would be of great value here if you are willing to share what you did.!!!


We drilled a hole at the end of a harbor freight tumbler to tumble the inside of a bottle. I did a 2 inch, should have done a 3 inch. I used a Diamond hole saw. I posted a picture on page 6 of this thread. Open canister with the neck of the bottle sticking thru the hole.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

John Farley of Waco Texas, Blob Top.


----------



## Merle

I got 4 more new tubes ordered from jar doctor. I don’t like the stopples my machine came with so only been doing 3 at a time. They Flynn didn’t come out like the other 2. Did them all the same


----------



## Mailman1960

webe992 said:


> Blob Top- P Canterbury from Galveston.


You said, 48-72 is that continues,if so how long does the tumbler last?


----------



## Merle

I was wondering what stopples everyone is using to tumble hutches and blobs.


----------



## hemihampton

I use Jar Doctor Stopples. I've noticed not all Bottles come out the same even if done the same way. I guess from what I hear some bottles have harder or softer glass then others that could affect the outcome? LEON.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> I use Jar Doctor Stopples. I've noticed not all Bottles come out the same even if done the same way. I guess from what I hear some bottles have harder or softer glass then others that could affect the outcome? LEON.


Are you using the 3-finger for the bottom and the rubber bottle stopper at top or the 3-finger on top too? I know there’s different ways to do it


----------



## webe992

This is my first attempt at tumbling a crown top. City Ice from Georgetown Texas


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> Are you using the 3-finger for the bottom and the rubber bottle stopper at top or the 3-finger on top too? I know there’s different ways to do it


3 Finger on Bottom & the pointed rubber bottle stopper at the Top. LEON.


----------



## webe142

With all the pics ya'll have posted, you seem to be the guys to ask.  I bought this master ink at the Houston bottle show with the thought that it would look awesome tumbled.  Are there any special considerations for tumbling this since the lip has that spout feature?


----------



## hemihampton

Should tumble like any other bottle but my only concern is it looks like a 3 piece mold & the 3 piece mold lines look very faint so if it gets a heavy duty tumble it may end up looking like a turn mold instead of a 3 piece if you know what I mean? LEON.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> 3 Finger on Bottom & the pointed rubber bottle stopper at the Top. LEON.


That’s what I’m doing too. The jar doctor talked me into purchasing a couple of the smaller 3-finger for the top of the bottles so the copper can flow in and out. Hope I get them soon. I’ll let you guys know if it works any better


----------



## webe992

Merle said:


> That’s what I’m doing too. The jar doctor talked me into purchasing a couple of the smaller 3-finger for the top of the bottles so the copper can flow in and out. Hope I get them soon. I’ll let you guys know if it works any better


Sounds like I placed the same order as you! I’m interested to see how it turns out as well!


----------



## webe992

What I think is a better crown top from Houston Texas. Southern Extract Co


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> That’s what I’m doing too. The jar doctor talked me into purchasing a couple of the smaller 3-finger for the top of the bottles so the copper can flow in and out. Hope I get them soon. I’ll let you guys know if it works any better


I don't know if I'd like that Idea, For me I put a specific amount of Copper, Cleaning Compound & Water in both the inside & outside of Bottle. If open & flowing in & out that could upset the balance of these specific amounts, meaning you got to much of something inside or outside or maybe not enough inside or outside. BUT, give it a try & tell me how it works out? LEON.


----------



## TxBottleDigger

Great Texas bottle !


----------



## bottle-bud

hemihampton said:


> I don't know if I'd like that Idea, For me I put a specific amount of Copper, Cleaning Compound & Water in both the inside & outside of Bottle. If open & flowing in & out that could upset the balance of these specific amounts, meaning you got to much of something inside or outside or maybe not enough inside or outside. BUT, give it a try & tell me how it works out? LEON.


What you say makes sense Leon and I never thought of it that way. If I remember correctly, I was told to use the smaller three prong stopple when tumbling blobs, something maybe of holding it better but not for the flow reason. I don't remember who told me. Actually I have been getting the same results using either stopple.


----------



## Merle

bottle-bud said:


> What you say makes sense Leon and I never thought of it that way. If I remember correctly, I was told to use the smaller three prong stopple when tumbling blobs, something maybe of holding it better but not for the flow reason. I don't remember who told me. Actually I have been getting the same results using either stopple.


What the jar doctor said is that it allows the neck and lip on the internal part of the bottle to be cleaned. He said load just like you normally do. I still have yet to get a tracking number yet so haven’t got my package yet. I was thinking the same thing but the machine is level so who knows. Hope I didn’t waste my money. I have extra bottle stopples so good either way


----------



## bottle-bud

Merle said:


> What the jar doctor said is that it allows the neck and lip on the internal part of the bottle to be cleaned. He said load just like you normally do. I still have yet to get a tracking number yet so haven’t got my package yet. I was thinking the same thing but the machine is level so who knows. Hope I didn’t waste my money. I have extra bottle stopples so good either way


Ah, that sounds familiar, I believe that was what I was told when I purchased an extra set of stopples. I use my smaller three prong stopple on all my bottles now. Just a tad bit easier to use also.  I am sure its not a waste of money.


----------



## Merle

just did a couple little pontil bottles for a friend. He let me keep one for tumbling. I kept the one in my hand. I think his turned out better. But both tuned out ok.


----------



## webe992

The last of the Star Bottling works bottles from Houston I’m cleaning before I give the set away to my brother to make room for more local to me bottles.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy

Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference between tumbling a bottle and soaking it in something? Is tumbling just for more substantial build up? Thanks


----------



## BottleEnthusiast

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference between tumbling a bottle and soaking it in something? Is tumbling just for more substantial build up? Thanks


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy

Thanks for the video. Makes more sense now.


----------



## Merle

Has anyone tried the 1500 compound that the jar doctor offers? I’m having issues where I’m running the bottles for 5-6 days and the bottles are still coming out foggy. I was told that it’s supposed to cut then polish the bottle. Any ideas?


----------



## hemihampton

Just my opinion but from my experience that is bad advise. I was told that by numerous different people & tried it & it does not work. at least not for me. From my experience is whatcha gotta do is after a couple of days of 1500 silicone carbide cutter is remove Bottle & then polish with the Aluminum Oxide to remove the Foggy Glass dulled look & shine it up. Wish somebody would of told me this Years ago. LEON.


----------



## Merle

I was hoping you’d say I got a bad batch. It’s a chore unloading, cleaning and reloading 7 tubes. LOL


----------



## hemihampton

I know, I only got 1 tube & it's a chore unloading, cleaning & reloading. Non Tumblers are not aware of this. LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud

Merle said:


> Has anyone tried the 1500 compound that the jar doctor offers? I’m having issues where I’m running the bottles for 5-6 days and the bottles are still coming out foggy. I was told that it’s supposed to cut then polish the bottle. Any ideas?


I was having a problem with haze coming back after a five day run. I inquired and was told it was a dry run, that is I did not have enough water in my mix.
All I really use is the 1500 grit. I have since made sure I got as much water in the bottle and canister as possible and the results have been much better. Rarely do I have haze anymore.


----------



## hemihampton

bottle-bud said:


> I was having a problem with haze coming back after a five day run. I inquired and was told it was a dry run, that is I did not have enough water in my mix.
> All I really use is the 1500 grit. I have since made sure I got as much water in the bottle and canister as possible and the results have been much better. Rarely do I have haze anymore.





How many days do you tumble with the 1500? LEON.


----------



## Merle

Went 6 with these and their the best so far


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> Went 6 with these and their the best so far




What grit or compound did you use? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

bottle-bud said:


> I was having a problem with haze coming back after a five day run. I inquired and was told it was a dry run, that is I did not have enough water in my mix.
> All I really use is the 1500 grit. I have since made sure I got as much water in the bottle and canister as possible and the results have been much better. Rarely do I have haze anymore.




More Water means Less Copper, Question, so on outside of Bottle how much Copper do you use, enough to go up 1/4 way of Bottle, Half way? 3/4 way? LEON.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> What grit or compound did you use? LEON.


I left 2 going from the ones I was complaining about yesterday. That’s 1500 guess I needed 6 days. No haze and I think beautiful. I’m gonna throw 6 more sodas on tonight and gonna do a blue and brown one and see how they come out. This is trial and error I guess, but I’m having fun.


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> I left 2 going from the ones I was complaining about yesterday. That’s 1500 guess I needed 6 days. No haze and I think beautiful. I’m gonna throw 6 more sodas on tonight and gonna do a blue and brown one and see how they come out. This is trial and error I guess, but I’m having fun.




I'm confused, so your saying you ran 5 days & had haze but now after 6 days no haze? is that what happened? LEON.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> I'm confused, so your saying you ran 5 days & had haze but now after 6 days no haze? is that what happened? LEON.


That’s correct, I took 4 out last night that were still dull and a little frost like. Tonight I was good. 6 days did the trick for me. I’ll follow up when I take the ones off I put on tonight


----------



## hemihampton

When I tried it, after 5 days all frosty, was told put in for another 5 days, so after another 3 days got nervous & took it out, What did a find? A slick with no embossing or what little embossing left all smeared sideways & still dull. the one time where i could see how rotating bottle would effect the  embossing, if I went another 2  or 3 days I'd have nothing left but a dull turn mold slick. Luckily it was a cheap $5.00 Bottle I practiced on. This was like 7 years ago when I first started. One more Question for you & Bottle Bud, How many RPMS does your tumbler turn & do you have 1 or 2 speeds? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> Went 6 with these and their the best so far




how much embossing gets worn off? do you protect embossing?


----------



## Merle

I was told by the man who built mine it turns at 70. Only one speed. I haven’t wore down any embossing on any of the bottles I’ve tumbled yet. I protect the pontil and let it rip. So far so good. I’m most worried loading the tubes than anything. The 3 # of 1500 compound I purchased takes care of the sick glass but not the etched glass. I have to use my 1200 grit for etching. Hope in the future when I buy new cutting agents that their the same.


----------



## hemihampton

mine turns at 60 which from what I know is kinda fast compared to most others. So I wonder why mine turned into a slick & yours didn't? LEON.


----------



## Merle

The guy was over 80 that sold my machine to me. Maybe it’s slower than he said cause I’ve done squares and a flask and they turned out fine. I wonder if we have different compounds. Make me think I’m gonna have to run trial every time I get new powder. I’m just glad I’m finally making my shelves shine. And making a extra dollar here or there.


----------



## hemihampton

count your speed, put a white mark or tape or any mark on sprocket that has belt on it from Motor, turn it on & count how many times it turns/rotates in 1 minute.. mine was 60 times in 60 seconds. LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud

hemihampton said:


> More Water means Less Copper, Question, so on outside of Bottle how much Copper do you use, enough to go up 1/4 way of Bottle, Half way? 3/4 way? LEON.


I usually tumble for 5 days. I fill the bottle with enough copper so when the bottle is in its side, the bottle is half full of copper, same for the canister. 
My problem, I believe when I said not enough water is that I did not fill it all the way, a rookie mistake. The copper level was correct but for some reason not enough water was put in. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## bottle-bud

hemihampton said:


> mine turns at 60 which from what I know is kinda fast compared to most others. So I wonder why mine turned into a slick & yours didn't? LEON.


My machine runs at 80 rpm. I was told this speed is good for only for round bottles. No flasks or square bottles, which is ok as I only collect sodas


----------



## webe992

I lied, I thought this hutch was cleaner than it actually was, so now this is the last Houston Star Bottling Works bottle I’ll be cleaning before I send the set to my brother for him to display.


----------



## webe992

A cool mug base Star Bottling works from Austin Texas.


----------



## webe992

An Austin bottling works hutch.


----------



## Merle

Been working on a few of my own


----------



## webe992

Another Austin Texas Austin bottling works hutch


----------



## webe992

I had to tumble some bottles for a guy and trade additional bottles to get these. They had been dug over 20 years ago and had been sitting a shed ever since. They were very dirty. I’m super happy with the way these turned out. City Ice from Georgetown Texas.


----------



## hemihampton

It's got that Cool SCA look to it. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm

Love the green and the SCA...definitely not the normal colors for these bottle!  Awesome stuff!


----------



## webe992

Before and After of an Austin Bottling Works crown top. This is one of the 9 different variations of the Austin Bottling Works crown tops that I am aware of.


----------



## nhpharm

Looking good!


----------



## webe992

I’m on a time crunch now that the Central Texas Bottle show is just a little over a month away and I want to get the worse of stains and mineral deposits off as many bottles as I can. This one didn’t receive the final polishing step but I think it still turned out pretty well. Galveston Texas hutch


----------



## Merle

webe992 said:


> I’m on a time crunch now that the Central Texas Bottle show is just a little over a month away and I want to get the worse of stains and mineral deposits off as many bottles as I can. This one didn’t receive the final polishing step but I think it still turned out pretty well. Galveston Texas hutch


What compound are you using for your bottles that shape? I’ve been running the 1500 on most all mine and haven’t have to use the aluminum oxide or the half micron


----------



## Merle

Here’s how they’ve been coming out with just the 1500


----------



## webe992

Normally I do the 1200 for about 3 days followed up with the aluminum oxide for about a day or so. That looks great!


----------



## Merle

webe992 said:


> Normally I do the 1200 for about 3 days followed up with the aluminum oxide for about a day or so. That looks great!


I’m running for 5 days with the 1500. All the brown bottles I’ve done have shown the little scratches left behind. Wondering if the 1200 would take out. Have you done any brown ones yet? Any pointers?


----------



## webe992

Merle said:


> I’m running for 5 days with the 1500. All the brown bottles I’ve done have shown the little scratches left behind. Wondering if the 1200 would take out. Have you done any brown ones yet? Any pointers?


I’ve only ever done one amber bottle and it was already in great shape. All I did was a couple day polish but I didn’t think it made that big of a difference. Sorry I couldn’t be more help.


----------



## hemihampton

webe992 said:


> Normally I do the 1200 for about 3 days followed up with the aluminum oxide for about a day or so. That looks great!


If I did a Bottle in 1200 or 1500 it would take me more then 1 day in Aluminum Oxide to get the dull glass look out if it ???? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> Here’s how they’ve been coming out with just the 1500


How many days in 1500? I tried that once for 5 days & it pretty much ruined the Bottle.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> How many days in 1500? I tried that once for 5 days & it pretty much ruined the Bottle.


Leon, almost all the pics I’ve posted on these thread are done with 1500 for 5 days. I’ve had no embossing loss and seems to be shining just fine. I’ve had a handful I’ve had to run polish for 2 more days but I think it’s because I ran it will not much water. I have another jar I haven’t opened yet. I’ll be sure to run a test bottle to make sure it’s not more aggressive before I put anything good with it


----------



## webe992

First attempt at a round base bottle. Not from my area of interest but fun to tumble none the less. VINCENT, HATHAWAY & CO BOSTON GINGER ALE. Before and After.


----------



## nhpharm

Those always get me going when I am digging as I always hope for an Arto!


----------



## webe992

I just finished a set sent to me for pickup at the Central Texas Bottle Show in Round Rock here in a few weeks.  Stephan Bros from Bryan, Texas Bottling Works from San Antonio, and a square coke from Huntsville.  Before and After


----------



## webe992

Cool side by side of the same bottle. One has been tumbled inside and out to a polish. The second has only been tumbled with 1200 grit on inside to get rid of mineral buildup. Pretty cool how they differ! Theo H Greb Galveston Texas.


----------



## webe992

Another cool one from Galveston. A beautiful color on this one. CF Marschner


----------



## Newtothiss

It'll work for the insides of bottles. If you find a big enough printer, you could use a length of PVC/ABS (capped) and do inside and outside (same time).

Printers are easy to come by and often cheap or free! It's pretty easy to make one too.


----------



## webe992

An interesting follow up to my previous Theo H Greb post. I went ahead and put the polish on the bottle on the right. Pretty cool how tumbling with polish takes it to that next level of shine.


----------



## webe992

A WOG hutch from Galveston. Tumbled for someone as part of a trade.


----------



## webe992

Before and after of a Galveston Mignon hutch


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Ok, I’m in the right place. I need advice and possibly a shopping list. This keeps happening, where I tumble bottles for like 3 days with half the volume in copper, 1-2 tbs brown fused oxide (1200)- either from what I ordered and had on hand or the more white stuff listed as brown fused oxide 1200. Then I end up with a frosty mess like these. What do I do next?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Here's my opinion & what I have figured out. I know others opinions will vary. The 1200 you use is a course Cutter, after using the Course Cutter you then have to switch to a fine Polish, like aluminum Oxide 1800 grit or finer. Use this for 3 or 4 days & your Bottles should lose the foggy/frosty beach glass look & shine up. BUT, I've been told by many different People many Years ago & even in here recently that you can just keep going with the 1200 or 1500 grit course cutter for another 3 days & this will eventually over time break down into a finer mixture more like a finer polish. I tried this once & it did not work for me, I pretty much ended up with a embossed Bottle turned into a ruined Slick. Luckily it was just a common cheap Bottle used as a experiment. The experiment failed in my opinion. BUT, others have said they have had great success with going 6 days with courser cutter but if you do that starting off with 1500 would probably be better then 1200. Just my opinion. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960

hemihampton said:


> Here's my opinion & what I have figured out. I know others opinions will vary. The 1200 you use is a course Cutter, after using the Course Cutter you then have to switch to a fine Polish, like aluminum Oxide 1800 grit or finer. Use this for 3 or 4 days & your Bottles should lose the foggy/frosty beach glass look & shine up. BUT, I've been told by many different People many Years ago & even in here recently that you can just keep going with the 1200 or 1500 grit course cutter for another 3 days & this will eventually over time break down into a finer mixture more like a finer polish. I tried this once & it did not work for me, I pretty much ended up with a embossed Bottle turned into a ruined Slick. Luckily it was just a common cheap Bottle used as a experiment. The experiment failed in my opinion. BUT, others have said they have had great success with going 6 days with courser cutter but if you do that starting off with 1500 would probably be better then 1200. Just my opinion. LEON.


Just asking, it seems like tumbling bottles is time consuming and somewhat expensive. In general, is tumbling done up the value? Patena usually ups the value,


----------



## hemihampton

Mailman1960 said:


> Just asking, it seems like tumbling bottles is time consuming and somewhat expensive. In general, is tumbling done up the value? Patena usually ups the value,


Depends, Some like Patina some don't, some like them tumbled clean & some don't. All I know is this, if I got a Rare Bottle but it has sick glass, stained crusty dirty & looks ugly (some would call this Patina) & I got the exact same bottle Tumbled but looking mint & like knew I'd get $30 for the sick ugly stained dirty Bottle & $300 for the clean Mint looking Bottle. Just a example, others opinions may vary, I mean definately will vary. LEON.


----------



## webe992

First attempt at just tumbling the inside of drugstores. I’m happy with the before and after. Temple and Houston Texas


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Ok, I’m in the right place. I need advice and possibly a shopping list. This keeps happening, where I tumble bottles for like 3 days with half the volume in copper, 1-2 tbs brown fused oxide (1200)- either from what I ordered and had on hand or the more white stuff listed as brown fused oxide 1200. Then I end up with a frosty mess like these. What do I do next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




KAT, Did you ever try my advise? did it work? LEON.


----------



## webe992

Artesian from Waco, Texas/ StLouis Missouri. Quite a difference!


----------



## webe992

A rare one from Navasota Texas. Tumbling for a client. I think they will be pretty happy.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> KAT, Did you ever try my advise? did it work? LEON.





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

What a mess…. I had so much fighting me, to write that! It only took a dozen times! (I hope you can make sense of that.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> KAT, Did you ever try my advise? did it work? LEON.





hemihampton said:


> KAT, Did you ever try my advise? did it work? LEON.



I am so glad you said that! Another 6 days using copper and this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did u Find 1800 AO? Because I have looked with no luck, yet. But I put the bottles that I showed u in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They came out even blacker and uglier than when they went in…. I have to be doing something wrong? I was going to order these and some others- like a sampler pack and another roller setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then they threw me with the jumping to microns- (I’m still working on grit numbers) so that’s a different thing to wrap my head around and try to integrate. I’m still working on the higher number grit = finer. Then I’m looking for something that says “1800 grit AO”. Where do you find that and who has the best price for a bucket of it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are your thoughts on silicon carbide? It cost a bit more but at this point, I don’t care! Here is the after pix: 

With this black foamy mess, I keep thinking it must be the copper that it’s coming from . I did think it was coming from the rubber in some of my canisters from when I was making the hillbilly rock Tumbler do the work. But now I have the fancy clear canisters so that’s not it. Has anyone used the ceramic beads for polishing and would that come out less black? I am fighting this black mess all over everything and it doesn’t come out off even with a brass brush.


----------



## hemihampton

Yeah, I'm a little confused, sounds like you said you tumbled another 6 days with aluminum oxide but then you say you were thinking of ordering some aluminum oxide so I'm confused, do you got aluminum oxide? & did you tumble with aluminum oxide? As for the Black Residue, I've mentioned what I do about that many times in here, you must of missed that day? What I do is run to Hardware Store & Buy a gallon of Murautic Acid. I then get a 2 or 3 gallon plastic bucket & pour a small amount of Acid in there & then the rest is Water. The acid is very Strong High strength so need to Dilute it 75%-90%. Soak Bottle in there for a minute, no more then 5 minutes, Use Gloves. After a minute or 2 remove full bottle, pour half the acid back in, put thumb over top & shake acid around inside, Pour the rest back out, Rinse good with Water, If you got a Bottle Brush you can refill with Water & use Bottle Brush inside, this will help loosen/remove any Black Residue left in any small imperfection, you can lightly brush or scrub outside at this time, sometimes I use a old Tooth Brush to scrub outside to remove black residue in small imperfection. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Years ago I would check out the Grit to Micron Conversion Chart at Mamas Minerals Website. BUT, Now years later they changed there website & deleted this useful information. BUT, Heres 2 other Charts. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Years ago I would check out the Grit to Micron Conversion Chart at Mamas Minerals Website. BUT, Now years later they changed there website & deleted this useful information. BUT, Heres 2 other Charts. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 235679View attachment 235680





hemihampton said:


> Years ago I would check out the Grit to Micron Conversion Chart at Mamas Minerals Website. BUT, Now years later they changed there website & deleted this useful information. BUT, Heres 2 other Charts. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 235679View attachment 235680





hemihampton said:


> Yeah, I'm a little confused, sounds like you said you tumbled another 6 days with aluminum oxide but then you say you were thinking of ordering some aluminum oxide so I'm confused, do you got aluminum oxide? & did you tumble with aluminum oxide? As for the Black Residue, I've mentioned what I do about that many times in here, you must of missed that day? What I do is run to Hardware Store & Buy a gallon of Murautic Acid. I then get a 2 or 3 gallon plastic bucket & pour a small amount of Acid in there & then the rest is Water. The acid is very Strong High strength so need to Dilute it 75%-90%. Soak Bottle in there for a minute, no more then 5 minutes, Use Gloves. After a minute or 2 remove full bottle, pour half the acid back in, put thumb over top & shake acid around inside, Pour the rest back out, Rinse good with Water, If you got a Bottle Brush you can refill with Water & use Bottle Brush inside, this will help loosen/remove any Black Residue left in any small imperfection, you can lightly brush or scrub outside at this time, sometimes I use a old Tooth Brush to scrub outside to remove black residue in small imperfection. LEON.



I did let it go for 6 days. It obviously didn’t work so I was going to pick up finer polish and maybe a variety pack, just to check out what they do. Yes, I tumbled in what’s in the jar, up above, in this thread. I have played in the murautic- around here, I have to go to the pool supply and it’s mixed with hydrochloride acid, as well. I did a lot of that with the yard full of huge crystals I found, as well as a penny fireplace surround I did. That was fun having to be inside! Do I neutralize after the soak, like with with crystals? I have soaked some bottles but didn’t see much in the way of results. Heck yah, wear gloves! I found so many crystals I had like 3- 20 gallon vats of acid out there, most of the year, last year. But back to the polish- I don’t see a grit/micron # on it. Just it’s Wayne’s favorite all purpose polish. Where would I go to find #1800? That’s so fine…
Oh, sweet, on those charts…. I’m printing those up! 
Has anyone tried the silicon carbide? I know it cost a little more but sounds perfect for me, about now. I see why they say it takes hands on experience to dial it in. Or great luck! It will be needing new belts, by the time I’m happy with some of this. There is 1 little bottle I tumbled for just a day or 2…. It went in with the crack in it, but I love this tiny sample bottle, with 4 sides embossed- Rene’s pain killer-try it!-magic oil- I’m ok with this- it was all crusty white. It still has a bit of patina.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish it wasn’t cracked but have not seen this bottle before, especially this tiny. I love this crude lill imperfect over embossed bottle. Would like to find one with stronger embossment. So that’s 1 bottle that came out! I better live about 900 years to do the backlog, on the list! ( I guess I don’t have to do these…. Stupid cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I’m going to sell her and go bottle shopping!). But check out how grossly black they are, and I used a ton of serious brushes on those, including a brass bottle brush. Does that get to be less of a problem as you polish? Thank y’all! Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Those would make some cute juice glasses- (Robbie?)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

If you polished for 6 days with the Aluminum Oxide you showed in Pic you should be fine. Heres what you do next, Forget the Silicone Carbide. Thats only good for heavy duty cleaning in my opinion & not neccessary on most Bottles, Unless all your Bottles are Extremely sick & Beat to Hell, Then maybe. For your next Bottle that aint to Beat or Rough just tumble for 6 days in Aluminum Oxide only. Then rinse the Black Residue off with Diluted Mauratic Acid. Let me know what happens????????? LEON.


----------



## Merle

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. Here’s a new add to the St. Louis collection that tumbled out nicely. I’ve purchased a couple more tumbling machines and I’m currently up to cleaning 16 bottles at a time. Between my full time job and family I’ve been spending all my free time cleaning bottles. Still haven’t cleaned many of my own and really don’t like posting pics of other peoples bottles. I’m currently working on some I picked up at the St. Louis bottle show. I’ll post some pics when I get them cleaned


----------



## hemihampton

Here's my super Rare Frauce & Donnely I dug like 5 years ago. Pic of before & after. This one I only Tumbled in Aluminum Oxide. No Silicone Carbide or anything else. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> If you polished for 6 days with the Aluminum Oxide you showed in Pic you should be fine. Heres what you do next, Forget the Silicone Carbide. Thats only good for heavy duty cleaning in my opinion & not neccessary on most Bottles, Unless all your Bottles are Extremely sick & Beat to Hell, Then maybe. For your next Bottle that aint to Beat or Rough just tumble for 6 days in Aluminum Oxide only. Then rinse the Black Residue off with Diluted Mauratic Acid. Let me know what happens????????? LEON.



THANK YOU!!!! Your the boss, Leon. I’m the hands, feet & bux, k? So let’s fix some stuff…. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From 3000 miles away.) Here are a few of my victims. Of course, I have beat to hell bottles,Leon! I live with a pack of free-range servals. They love me and my stuff- A LOT. (the nice bottles are behind glass or in boxes) but bottles are getting beat to hell,just trying to learn this! I’ve done unspeakable things to some of these bottles! (Ever tumble a bottle in a peanut butter jar?) Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Here's my super Rare Frauce & Donnely I dug like 5 years ago. Pic of before & after. This one I only Tumbled in Aluminum Oxide. No Silicone Carbide or anything else. LEON.
> 
> 
> View attachment 235722View attachment 235723



That’s beautiful! Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webe992

I only have a 4” canister so I could only tumble the inside of this one. Just doing the inside made a really big difference though.


----------



## nhpharm

Gotta be careful with those...they will flash up.  Tough bottles to find though!


----------



## webe992

nhpharm said:


> Gotta be careful with those...they will flash up.  Tough bottles to find though!


This was a bottle I tumbled for someone else (I wish it was mine). He picked it up today and dropped off 5 more. The only Texas one I recognized was the Denver Buffett out of Houston.


----------



## Merle

Here’s a couple I purchased and cleaned from the St. Louis show


----------



## UncleBruce

Merle said:


> Here’s a couple I purchased and cleaned from the St. Louis show


You must have popped them into the cleaner as soon as you got home from St. Louis. Nice job.


----------



## webe992

Wootan Wells Texas


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Wildcat wrangler said:


> THANK YOU!!!! Your the boss, Leon. I’m the hands, feet & bux, k? So let’s fix some stuff…. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 3000 miles away.) Here are a few of my victims. Of course, I have beat to hell bottles,Leon! I live with a pack of free-range servals. They love me and my stuff- A LOT. (the nice bottles are behind glass or in boxes) but bottles are getting beat to hell,just trying to learn this! I’ve done unspeakable things to some of these bottles! (Ever tumble a bottle in a peanut butter jar?) Kat >^..^<
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> If you polished for 6 days with the Aluminum Oxide you showed in Pic you should be fine. Heres what you do next, Forget the Silicone Carbide. Thats only good for heavy duty cleaning in my opinion & not neccessary on most Bottles, Unless all your Bottles are Extremely sick & Beat to Hell, Then maybe. For your next Bottle that aint to Beat or Rough just tumble for 6 days in Aluminum Oxide only. Then rinse the Black Residue off with Diluted Mauratic Acid. Let me know what happens????????? LEON.



Ok…. I’ve got to be doing something wrong. That’s 1/2 filled both inside and out with copper- basic stuff sent via jar dr- w/2 tbs ( approximately) of jar dr fine AO polish and then h2o up to 1-2” above copper? I have the acid but didn’t soak because most look like no shine beneath the black. The GO Blake’s rye & bour is the only1 shiny nuff to soak and I think it went in about like this? What am I doing wrong?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merle

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Ok…. I’ve got to be doing something wrong. That’s 1/2 filled both inside and out with copper- basic stuff sent via jar dr- w/2 tbs ( approximately) of jar dr fine AO polish and then h2o up to 1-2” above copper? I have the acid but didn’t soak because most look like no shine beneath the black. The GO Blake’s rye & bour is the only1 shiny nuff to soak and I think it went in about like this? What am I doing wrong?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What compound are you using? That’s what my bottles look like after I run the 1200. I’ve been sticking to the 1500 and running for 5 days and everything is coming out fine on my end


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Ok…. I’ve got to be doing something wrong. That’s 1/2 filled both inside and out with copper- basic stuff sent via jar dr- w/2 tbs ( approximately) of jar dr fine AO polish and then h2o up to 1-2” above copper? I have the acid but didn’t soak because most look like no shine beneath the black. The GO Blake’s rye & bour is the only1 shiny nuff to soak and I think it went in about like this? What am I doing wrong?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you try a virgin non tumbled bottle? OK, I'm going to get complicated here. When you use course compounds you gotta or should move to finer in steps. For example I'm going to exaggerate here to get my point across. Lets say you tumble a Bottle in course 600 grit cutter. You then don't jump to 2000 grit fine polish. to much of a jump, gotta go in gradual steps. for example if you start with 1200 grit you should then go to 1500 grit for a few days then go to polish. OR, Like I said before, Just go with fine Polish from the start & forget the course cutter 1200 which will Frost your glass & not needed on mildly beat Bottles, only extremely beat Bottles. Another thing, I'm not sure how other people do it but I fill my Bottles 3/4 full with Copper inside & out & then roughly 2 teaspoons, maybe tablespoons, I just guess with a regular spoon & then fill to top with Water. So 3/4 Copper & 1/4 Water. Just my opinion, I'm sure others will vary. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Did you buy a Jar Doctor Tumbler or Professional Tumbler or still using some home made Cave Man Contraption?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Did you buy a Jar Doctor Tumbler or Professional Tumbler or still using some home made Cave Man Contraption?





hemihampton said:


> did you try a virgin non tumbled bottle? OK, I'm going to get complicated here. When you use course compounds you gotta or should move to finer in steps. For example I'm going to exaggerate here to get my point across. Lets say you tumble a Bottle in course 600 grit cutter. You then don't jump to 2000 grit fine polish. to much of a jump, gotta go in gradual steps. for example if you start with 1200 grit you should then go to 1500 grit for a few days then go to polish. OR, Like I said before, Just go with fine Polish from the start & forget the course cutter 1200 which will Frost your glass & not needed on mildly beat Bottles, only extremely beat Bottles. Another thing, I'm not sure how other people do it but I fill my Bottles 3/4 full with Copper inside & out & then roughly 2 teaspoons, maybe tablespoons, I just guess with a regular spoon & then fill to top with Water. So 3/4 Copper & 1/4 Water. Just my opinion, I'm sure others will vary. LEON.



Ummmmmm…. Cave woman contraption!

No…. Not really, but it worked better than “the beast”, a once new machine (the biggest jar Dr. Machine he sells). It does NOT look new! And I have not tumbled any that I would call satisfactory. Maybe that tiny Rene’s magic oil one, but that’s only because I’m ok with a little patina on that. I’ve used this to the point of-spills from it many times- did u see how much AO is left in,that 2 lb jar that was full?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







All that went into tumbling these beautiful bottles here…. Can u believe it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stunning! Ok, then I will start w/a virgin bottle, but these were all virgin bottles before the unspeakable happened to them! And those 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smallest bottles have cracks in their necks. So between the hairy spotted kids and I, well more bottles have been broken, than ever with anything else. Good thing I have 3 kittens sold! G O Blake’s rye n Bour is pretty clear, so can we finish that , and I have a lot of bottles we could run. But that polishing AO is how I got in this boat. I need to buy some other grits of compound. I’m about ready to ask Dr. Wayne- “I took your advise for tumbling and here we are. What next? And are you going to give me a discount on the replacement motor I just wore out, breaking bottles? Or a parade or a calendar- maybe a refrigerator magnet- because that has to be a record! Wear out a machine to get no bottles cleaned!” Lol! The good thing has been that it’s like going to the gym. That copper is heavy! And when I spill (find something your good at!) it doesn’t stick to the magnet very well, like the steel pins did. That part was nice. THANK YOU!
Kat &gt;^..^&lt; 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

I have one Question, Lets see a pic of the Tumbler you are using? LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> I have one Question, Lets see a pic of the Tumbler you are using? LEON.



It doesn’t look like this anymore! I guess I’m lucky to have enough room in THAT garage to fit this but where he stuck me? The darkest nastiest ickiest spot out there with all his crap overhead, ready to just take me out! I’d show you, but he would kill me! Or t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take my parking space for this. It’s unreal out there!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok…. YOU are in my mess confidence!  I would show u any spot in my home, no problem.  All these beamers, but do u think I ever parked in the garage?  I was lucky to fit my motorcycle in there.  But here goes: 
Not my mess.  Well the tumbler is!  After a bunch of spills- I have issues with the 4” cone stoppel leaking.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this and not a clean bottle!


----------



## hemihampton

It looks like you have the Appropriate Set Up. I was going to say if your still using the Caveman Rock Tumbler then that's the problem. The only thing I can think of is jumping from 1200 to polish will take awhile (many days) to work because of the jump in grit. Again, try my advise on another virgin untumbled Bottle where you only use the Polish & NO 1200. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce

Are you using plenty of water?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

UncleBruce said:


> Are you using plenty of water?



I’ve been doing 1/2” h2o above the copper which is half way up the bottle? And I picked that up off YouTube. Heck, you could dyi your own brain surgery with YouTube!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> It looks like you have the Appropriate Set Up. I was going to say if your still using the Caveman Rock Tumbler then that's the problem. The only thing I can think of is jumping from 1200 to polish will take awhile (many days) to work because of the jump in grit. Again, try my advise on another virgin untumbled Bottle where you only use the Polish & NO 1200. LEON.



Now do you see why I was asking about this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Has anyone tried it? I’m going to have to order more polishing compound. Does anyone know if that type thing is only found online, or can y’all find it in town, ever? What’s your favorite polish? Ok, you know I have to save some frosty black bottles here- especially my natural boiled mineral water bottle. I’m glad I changed my mind about running my Jesse Moore sample bottle, just yet. So also, let’s run this, how bout? Totally virgin…. I cleaned it as much as brushes would do, last night. It’s crooked and crude, for what it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It rocks when u sit it on a flat surface. What next? 

I was wondering if I had run the copper in that rubber drum if that could be some of the black I’m getting? Like rubber residue?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Jar Doctor pretty much said what I said. use 1500 after 1200 to remove the frost. Then aluminum oxide Polish. With that new Virgin Bottle you have there, Wisecola from Birmingham, just use the Aluminum Oxide Polish. Do NOT use any 1200 or 1500 silicone carbide oxide. Run it for 4 days with this Aluminum Oxide Polish & come back with the Results. LEON.


----------



## K6TIM

nhpharm said:


> Looks great!


Looke really nice tumbled!


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Now do you see why I was asking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I’m going to have to order more polishing compound. Does anyone know if that type thing is only found online, or can y’all find it in town, ever? What’s your favorite polish? Ok, you know I have to save some frosty black bottles here- especially my natural boiled mineral water bottle. I’m glad I changed my mind about running my Jesse Moore sample bottle, just yet. So also, let’s run this, how bout? Totally virgin…. I cleaned it as much as brushes would do, last night. It’s crooked and crude, for what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rocks when u sit it on a flat surface. What next?
> 
> I was wondering if I had run the copper in that rubber drum if that could be some of the black I’m getting? Like rubber residue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I don't use a Rubber Drum so have no clue what your talking about but if you do use a Rubber Drum that's probably your whole problem to your problems??????


----------



## hemihampton

Been more then 4 days, did you Tumble that Wisecola using my advise??? Curious what the results were????????????????? LEON.

P.S. Is this thing on? is it working?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Been more then 4 days, did you Tumble that Wisecola using my advise??? Curious what the results were????????????????? LEON.
> 
> P.S. Is this thing on? is it working?
> View attachment 236286





hemihampton said:


> Been more then 4 days, did you Tumble that Wisecola using my advise??? Curious what the results were????????????????? LEON.
> 
> P.S. Is this thing on? is it working?
> View attachment 236286





hemihampton said:


> Been more then 4 days, did you Tumble that Wisecola using my advise??? Curious what results were????????????????? LEON.
> 
> P.S. Is this thing on? is it working?
> View attachment 236286



I’m sorry- caught up in Easter and taxes and all that stuff- and talking to Dr Wayne for a long time! I have about another $400 stuff coming from him. It was interesting to hear his take on it. I think I now know the error of my ways…. I hope! He said that he thought I was using too much of all of the 1200 brown fused followed by the polish I just ran those 2 bottles with. He said too much of even the finer polish can make them frost up?! I’ve gone thru hell-a polish here with some frosty results so that adds up . He also said they can look clear when u think they are done- you display them only to find they are frosting back up in a day (here) or a week?!! All from too much polish…. I will be measuring and not just guessing and dumping polish in. So - I’m out of polish right now! Lol! Waiting for my order of another roller assembly, another canister setup, and copper to fill that- and 2 kinds of AO polish. That copper- he has kept it the same price but when he runs out of his stock it will double in price…. So I stocked up a bit. My gut tells me he’s right about the issues I’ve had. Back to the state of the 2 bottles: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The one with that pretty blue? Was pretty nasty before, so I really am ok with the progress on that…. But it was more clear a few hours ago. Our Wiseola? I didn’t dunk in acid yet because I don’t think it’s ready. As I said, I’m out of polish, momentarily- I have some of the same general purpose polish coming, along with some even finer AO polish. The only reason he said, he even has that carbide stuff listed is he ordered it on accident, doesn’t like it but has to get rid of it? Anyway! Soooo when that order gets here…. What next??? Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I’m sorry- caught up in Easter and taxes and all that stuff- and talking to Dr Wayne for a long time! I have about another $400 stuff coming from him. It was interesting to hear his take on it. I think I now know the error of my ways…. I hope! He said that he thought I was using too much of all of the 1200 brown fused followed by the polish I just ran those 2 bottles with. He said too much of even the finer polish can make them frost up?! I’ve gone thru hell-a polish here with some frosty results so that adds up . He also said they can look clear when u think they are done- you display them only to find they are frosting back up in a day (here) or a week?!! All from too much polish…. I will be measuring and not just guessing and dumping polish in. So - I’m out of polish right now! Lol! Waiting for my order of another roller assembly, another canister setup, and copper to fill that- and 2 kinds of AO polish. That copper- he has kept it the same price but when he runs out of his stock it will double in price…. So I stocked up a bit. My gut tells me he’s right about the issues I’ve had. Back to the state of the 2 bottles:
> The one with that pretty blue? Was pretty nasty before, so I really am ok with the progress on that…. But it was more clear a few hours ago. Our Wiseola? I didn’t dunk in acid yet because I don’t think it’s ready. As I said, I’m out of polish, momentarily- I have some of the same general purpose polish coming, along with some even finer AO polish. The only reason he said, he even has that carbide stuff listed is he ordered it on accident, doesn’t like it but has to get rid of it? Anyway! Soooo when that order gets here…. What next??? Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the "too much" problem when I first began.  I use plenty of water and lesser amounts.  I also use CASCADE to keep the foaming down.  I still experiment.  Wayne is a good egg.  He wouldn't have stayed in business this long if he hadn't known what he was doing.  Keeping my fingers crossed for your good results.


----------



## webe992

A rare one from Schulenburg Texas.


----------



## webe992

A rare one from Gonzales Texas.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

I will cut back on the water.  I was using a teaspoon of dishwasher soap, because I did hear it might help with the black mess?  That was my impression of Wayne, as well.  He’s a preacher!?  Lol!  He told me after I said he was revered like a god or something, in the bottle world.  He said he’s a preacher and just got out of church  (Kat, you know the  standard protocol- open mouth, insert foot!)  at this point I am waiting and waiting.  No order confirmation, no nothing…. I’m out of polishing compound and am going thru withdrawals here!  I haven’t cleaned the copper and polishing compound out of 1 big canister.  Ya know your technically addicted when you keep thinking about stuffing a bottle in that and spinning it!  (I wonder if that would work….   Hmmmm…… ). Kat >^..^<


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

I didn’t want to leave everyone hanging-  I am patiently (sort of!) waiting for my order from Wayne.  Dang- for 3 weeks. I have to get ahold of him as I didn’t even get the confirmation letter.  I have no polishing compound at all,,,   If it was going to take forever for that roller assembly -well,I wish he would send the rest of it anyway!  (I’m going thru withdrawals here).
 Kat >^..^<


----------



## hemihampton

I had delays with Wayne Jar Doctor before but it seems that was because my e-mails kept going to his spam or junk e-mail folder. Seems alot of people been telling me that lately??? LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> I had delays with Wayne Jar Doctor before but it seems that was because my e-mails kept going to his spam or junk e-mail folder. Seems alot of people been telling me that lately??? LEON.



I think he’s pretty much slammed with work, but I have to talk to him. I asked him if the lockdown was good for his business-everyone going stir crazy unless you find something to keep you busy- the garage is safe, right? (Well not mine, cuz there could be a quake and subsequent avalanche- but yours, probably!). He said he couldn’t believe how business has increased while some parts are delayed for the usual reasons- i.e.-China. Hey, but I have bottles to tumble and the only polish has been ran and is sitting out there in dirty copper just for this situation! Would the thing blow up if I did a bottle in that yuck? (Kat , the first step is admitting you have a problem. Second step-we don’t have a patch, so just duct tape the bottle of your choice to your arm. Voilà!). I am going to check my spam now but I searched the mail with his name and business. I think it would come up but have been wrong before! (That 1 time…. Lol!). Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webe992

Not too sure where this one is from but I tumbled it for someone else. This is my first amber flask. Child’s & Co Wines and Liquors.


----------



## hemihampton

Tumbled this rare square Bitters for myself a few years ago. just a light tumble. LEON.


----------



## webe992

Before and after of a flask from Houston Texas Denver Buffet


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> Before and after of a flask from Houston Texas Denver Buffet


I like the result on that bad boy! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

A blob top from Paris Texas. I bet it was annoying drinking from this bottle because the neck is really narrow so any liquid inside is slow to pour out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> A blob top from Paris Texas. I bet it was annoying drinking from this bottle because the neck is really narrow so any liquid inside is slow to pour out.


Great bottle. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

webe992 said:


> A blob top from Paris Texas. I bet it was annoying drinking from this bottle because the neck is really narrow so any liquid inside is slow to pour out.



That’s beautiful! I would knock out teeth with that. I can’t wait to do some of that to some bottles around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> I had delays with Wayne Jar Doctor before but it seems that was because my e-mails kept going to his spam or junk e-mail folder. Seems alot of people been telling me that lately??? LEON.



I did call and talk to him. I asked him if he could ship the oxides, if he’s waiting for the roller assembly. He’s just super busy. (Time for a helper?). He said he would try and do that during this past few days so I will let y’all know WHEN it gets here. Haven’t it been like a month it seems? Not even time for a conformation letter or receipt or nothing- he found time to hit my bank, anyway! Lol!
Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I did call and talk to him. I asked him if he could ship the oxides, if he’s waiting for the roller assembly. He’s just super busy. (Time for a helper?). He said he would try and do that during this past few days so I will let y’all know WHEN it gets here. Haven’t it been like a month it seems? Not even time for a conformation letter or receipt or nothing- he found time to hit my bank, anyway! Lol!
> Kat >^..^<
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's been looking for a buyer to take over the business. I considered it, but being retired is pretty sweet and not sure I need a NEW job.


----------



## Merle

UncleBruce said:


> He's been looking for a buyer to take over the business. I considered it, but being retired is pretty sweet and not sure I need a NEW job.


I seen this too. If I wasn’t spinning 16 bottles a week and working full time I’d take it over. Sorry I haven’t been posting any of my pics but ran out of space on my phone. Officially today I cleaned all my St. Louis blob tops that were needing. I’ll post some pics later. Heading down and taking bottles off the tumbler tonight.


----------



## Merle

Here’s my set up


----------



## hemihampton

Merle said:


> I seen this too. If I wasn’t spinning 16 bottles a week and working full time I’d take it over. Sorry I haven’t been posting any of my pics but ran out of space on my phone. Officially today I cleaned all my St. Louis blob tops that were needing. I’ll post some pics later. Heading down and taking bottles off the tumbler tonight.



since your all done cleaning all your St. Louis Blobs then maybe you will no longer be spinning 16 bottles a week. With that set up & experience sounds like your the perfect guy to take over the Business. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> since your all done cleaning all your St. Louis Blobs then maybe you will no longer be spinning 16 bottles a week. With that set up & experience sounds like your the perfect guy to take over the Business. LEON.


Jar Dr is looking to sell the business. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

UncleBruce said:


> He's been looking for a buyer to take over the business. I considered it, but being retired is pretty sweet and not sure I need a NEW job.


I thought about it...I wonder what they are asking?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

hemihampton said:


> since your all done cleaning all your St. Louis Blobs then maybe you will no longer be spinning 16 bottles a week. With that set up & experience sounds like your the perfect guy to take over the Business. LEON.


I’ve been cleaning for a lot of people in the St. Louis area. Been making a good hobby out of it. The whole reason I got the machines was for my own bottles but once it was known I went 4 straight months cleaning other peoples stuff. I took the last 4 weeks for myself. I’m a salesman by trade so working behind the scene would probably drive me nuts or I’d ask Wayne what they were asking. I’m still young so I’m sticking with my 6-3 gig


----------



## nhpharm

webe992 said:


> A blob top from Paris Texas. I bet it was annoying drinking from this bottle because the neck is really narrow so any liquid inside is slow to pour out.


Cool bottles...these were beer bottles so far as research has indicated...I would have sworn they were sodas, but Freese is listed everywhere as a brewer.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Merle said:


> Here’s my set up



Sweet set up! What I like the best is the sink. I’m either outside or making a big mess that I get to clean, in the house…. No mud room here, unless you count the part where I’m cleaning bottles!
Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

UncleBruce said:


> He's been looking for a buyer to take over the business. I considered it, but being retired is pretty sweet and not sure I need a NEW job.



Looking for someone to take over, with my roller assembly SOMEWHERE. My gut vibe is he’s burned out. I hope, at least, he does that big Reno show…. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

If I had that many canisters, I’d keep them in a safe! I’m blown away at what it costs to add a roller assembly and bannister! I was looking at a length of 6”…. That’s just crazy! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Looking for someone to take over, with my roller assembly SOMEWHERE. My gut vibe is he’s burned out. I hope, at least, he does that big Reno show….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Gut Vibe is probably just getting old. It needs a younger Guy to take over the Business for next 30+ years. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce

hemihampton said:


> My Gut Vibe is probably just getting old. It needs a younger Guy to take over the Business for next 30+ years. LEON.


He's in his middle 70's and has battled some health issues.


----------



## webe992

JAS Tharp wines & liquors Washington DC. This one only needed a light tumble to bring out that shine


----------



## hemihampton

Sorry to hear of the Health Problems. You should buy it & call it Uncle Bruce Doctor.


----------



## webe992

Here is a very rare hutch from Georgetown Texas. G W Glasscock


----------



## webe992

I also finished up this hutch from San Antonio…Rische


----------



## UncleBruce

webe992 said:


> I also finished up this hutch from San Antonio…Rische


That responded well. Much easier on the eyes now.


----------



## Merle

Got a odd colored one here. Cleaned up really nice


----------



## Roy

Merle said:


> Got a odd colored one here. Cleaned up really nice


Nice job... tumbling makes all the difference in the world.   Roy


----------



## webe992

I got the opportunity to clean a dirty caveman (Galveston, Texas). This is probably the coolest bottle I’ve had the opportunity to tumble. Now to find one for my own collection as this was a friends.


----------



## webe992

I also gave this hard to find, 3 Rivers made, raised letter Dr Pepper from Denison Texas a light tumble.


----------



## webe992

This hutch is from Halletsville. Unfortunately, (or technically fortunately for us here in Central Texas) it was raining the day I started on it so the before photo had to be taken inside.


----------



## webe992

A rare one from Navasota Texas.


----------



## Merle

This one turned out pretty nice


----------



## Roy

Merle said:


> This one turned out pretty nice


It sure did...                                Roy


----------



## webe992

Another rare one from Halletsville Texas.


----------



## webe992

A very desirable Dr Pepper thieves bottle. The Waco & St. Louis variety.


----------



## webe992

A fun transformation for this John Farley out of Waco Texas.


----------



## hemihampton

webe992 said:


> A fun transformation for this John Farley out of Waco Texas.


Looks nice, nice job. And for some reason some say that they would prefer that before look, not after. LEON.


----------



## webe992

hemihampton said:


> Looks nice, nice job. And for some reason some say that they would prefer that before look, not after. LEON.





hemihampton said:


> Looks nice, nice job. And for some reason some say that they would prefer that before look, not after. LEON.


That still blows my mind. I’ll pick the after photo every day of the week. To me a bottle with haze from being underground is just an effect of it being frozen in time. I’d much rather have something that is most similar to the way it would have been used back in the day.


----------



## webe992

This was the first flask I ever tumbled. I started on it probably 3 months ago, did a horrible job, and finally came back to finish it after learning on other pieces.  It might be the most common Texas flask, but it is a Texas flask nonetheless. Before and after.


----------



## Roy

webe992 said:


> This was the first flask I ever tumbled. I started on it probably 3 months ago, did a horrible job, and finally came back to finish it after learning on other pieces.  It might be the most common Texas flask, but it is a Texas flask nonetheless. Before and after.


   Hi  webe992,

Your bottles look great....
Tumbling is not easy and every bottle seems to have its own special  areas that need attention.  I have some bottles that I thought would clean up easily that  took me 3 or 4 times to get just right. 
It's a bit of work sometimes but all worthwhile in the end. 
Still, I prefer to bring them home dirty and stained but display them sparkling clean...  Keep those bottles spinning...

Roy


----------



## hemihampton

Some rough looking Bottles will clean up fast & easy while others that don't look to bad can be a pain in the Ass? Hard to explain why? LEON.


----------



## webe992

For sure! I love the ones that don’t have any case wear or river rash. They always tumble so easily. I just did a Michigan bottle that only had interior stain and no exterior roughness. It turned out wonderfully in my opinion.


----------



## hemihampton

Curious what that was since I collect Michigan Bottles? Do you got a Pic? LEON.


----------



## webe992

The Escanaba on the left is the one I tumbled. The one on the right is the Eberle Beverage co from Jackson.


----------



## hemihampton

OK, I'm familiar with both of those. LEON.


----------



## webe992

Here is another Houston flask I finally got around to finishing up. I got this one from nhpharm.


----------



## nhpharm

It looks way better than it did when I pulled it out of the ground, that's for sure!  Nice job!  I've always thought it was interesting that his name was actually Maurice T. Gombert….but all of his flasks are embossed Morris.  He owned Latreyte's Corner (a saloon) from the time Latreyte died until Gombert died in 1909.  He was at 1011 Congress on the first floor...and on the second floor was a US Army recruiting station.


----------



## webe992

This might have been one of the most sick bottles I’ve tried to clean to date. It isn’t perfect, but it sure is a lot better than it was before. Daliet, Taylor Texas.


----------



## webe992

A large 7” W H TIMERHOFF from Prescott Arizona.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

Great Job Of Cleaning .Let Us See The     New     Braufels Hutchinson  Bottle When You Get It Clean. Pay Pals Is Fine For Payment .Grace Abounds .Call If You Need Any More InFormation. Grace Abounds .


----------



## webe992

A pretty hard one to find from Galveston, Texas. Galveston Brewing CO


----------



## nhpharm

Definitely one of the tougher Galveston Brewing variations to find.  Looks great!


----------



## webe992

A rare one from Schulenburg Texas. Before and after.


----------



## webe992

Before and after of a Waco Thieves bottle and a blob top from Belton Texas, home of the famous Rooster hutch.


----------



## KKRoadie

I am very interested in "tumbling" bottles to clean and polish them.  My question is what does this do to the value, and can you tell when a bottle has been tumbled?  I know in coin collecting if anyone cleans or attempts to polish a coin the value diminishes to almost zero.  Are bottles different?   Thanks  KK


----------



## hemihampton

Some think it decreases value & don't like them & some think it increases value & like them. All just a matter of opinion. In my opinion I think more People prefer a cleaner nicer Bottle (even if tumbled) over a beat up ugly looking sick Bottle.  LEON.


----------



## KKRoadie

Thanks Leon

So, Jar Doctor is the preferred source for the equipment and supplies to tumble bottles?

KK


----------



## hemihampton

KKRoadie said:


> Thanks Leon
> 
> So, Jar Doctor is the preferred source for the equipment and supplies to tumble bottles?
> 
> KK


YES.


----------



## webe992

In all my previous tumbling posts those bottles never had an acid bath. I’ve started doing that now. A before and after of a New Braunfels hutch as well as some blobs I previously tumbled but just now gave the acid bath.


----------



## KKRoadie

What acid and what dilution?  Thanks KK


----------



## webe992

Most people do 50% muriatic acid 50% water.  In the container I use I just eyeball it so I’m probably 20-30% acid to 70% water. I’ve noticed a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## webe992

Here is a hard to find one from McGregor Texas. Before and after.


----------



## webe992

I cleaned this bottle for a friend who requested that I remove the worse of the stain and to not polish it. This Belton Rooster hutch is probably one of the most desirable Texas hutches and I doubt I’ll ever get to hold one again let alone tumble it.


----------



## webe992

Here is a change of color on a rare bottle from Georgetown. It goes to show you how applying lacquer to bottles creates an illusion of the true color of the glass. Before and after tumbling photos of a GW Glasscock


----------



## Merle

webe992 said:


> Here is a change of color on a rare bottle from Georgetown. It goes to show you how applying lacquer to bottles creates an illusion of the true color of the glass. Before and after tumbling photos of a GW Glasscock


That’s like night and day difference. Hope you didn’t pay to much. I bought one off a online that had been dipped and I did overpay. I didn’t notice til I tumbled and was mad as can be. Would have never known if I wouldn’t have thrown in the tumbler


----------



## webe992

Merle said:


> That’s like night and day difference. Hope you didn’t pay to much. I bought one off a online that had been dipped and I did overpay. I didn’t notice til I tumbled and was mad as can be. Would have never known if I wouldn’t have thrown in the tumbler


This was actually for someone else. There are only four of these known and for awhile we thought there were two blues and two aqua greens. After tumbling the greens we realized they are all ice blue.


----------



## hemihampton

If sprayed with Clear a dip in Lacquer thinner or Acetone would probably remove it. might be better to remove before tumbling? LEON.


----------



## webe992

hemihampton said:


> If sprayed with Clear a dip in Lacquer thinner or Acetone would probably remove it. might be better to remove before tumbling? LEON.


I did remove the lacquer before tumbling. I’ve found that if you don’t do that the tumbling can look inconsistent in spots.


----------



## webe992

A good one from New Braunfels Texas, St John bottling works.


----------



## webe992

This rare Georgetown Ice Co was in rough shape but I think it turned out well.


----------



## hemihampton

webe992 said:


> I did remove the lacquer before tumbling. I’ve found that if you don’t do that the tumbling can look inconsistent in spots.




OK, Smart move. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's a rare one I tumbled for my Buddy Ted. Before & after Pics. Leon.


----------



## hemihampton

another before & after.


----------



## Roy

hemihampton said:


> Here's a rare one I tumbled for my Buddy Ted. Before & after Pics. Leon.
> 
> View attachment 241002View attachment 241003


Unbelievable ,  looks like a whole different bottle.        Roy


----------



## webe992

Texas Bottling & Candy out of Fort Worth Texas and a St John’s from New Braunfels Texas. Before and after.


----------



## Merle

Added a super rare St. Louis soda to the collection. MAASS & SCHISLER. Might be the rarest one I have so far


----------



## Merle

This one turned out pretty good too


----------



## Mailman1960

woods_walker said:


> Very nice! I need a tumbler in my life..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure she's old enough.


----------



## Mailman1960

woods_walker said:


> Very nice! I need a tumbler in my life..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure she's old enough


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great results on the half gallon.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It's about time you showed up again.


----------



## Mailman1960

Mailman1960 said:


> It's about time you showed up again.


Quite a nice collection you got there, did you dig all those up.


----------



## webe992

Here is a group of crown tops I’ve worked on over the past few weeks. Fort worth, Corsicana, Waco/st Louis thieves, and a Biedenharn from Mississippi.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> It's about time you showed up again.


I have been down in Delaware helping my parents out. Dad has Dementia and my Mom had a stroke. He can’t be left alone. I was down there almost the whole year. I just got back from a 6 week stay. They are ready for assisted living but it takes time to find and get them in a program. The one place wanted to split them up! Him in a dementia program and her somewhere else. That ain’t an option. You know the deal with these places, you sign everything over to them and they take care of you for the balance of your life. That is bullshit. We got lawyers we are going to make sure they don’t lose there shirts in the progress. Wish me luck. I’m glad someone missed me! Gitty-Up! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have been down in Delaware helping my parents out. Dad has Dementia and my Mom had a stroke. He can’t be left alone. I was down there almost the whole year. I just got back from a 6 week stay. They are ready for assisted living but it takes time to find and get them in a program. The one place wanted to split them up! Him in a dementia program and her somewhere else. That ain’t an option. You know the deal with these places, you sign everything over to them and they take care of you for the balance of your life. That is bullshit. We got lawyers we are going to make sure they don’t lose there shirts in the progress. Wish me luck. I’m glad someone missed me! Gitty-Up! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Having to deal with decisions like you are, makes you think this life sucks. I'm not a big religious guy but you have to think there must be something better than this. Sounds like you're doing the best thing possible, with a horrible situation and that's all you can do. Keep thinking about the good with your parents.
Thoughts are with you, hang in there.
Jim (The Mailman)
Giddy up


----------



## Roy

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have been down in Delaware helping my parents out. Dad has Dementia and my Mom had a stroke. He can’t be left alone. I was down there almost the whole year. I just got back from a 6 week stay. They are ready for assisted living but it takes time to find and get them in a program. The one place wanted to split them up! Him in a dementia program and her somewhere else. That ain’t an option. You know the deal with these places, you sign everything over to them and they take care of you for the balance of your life. That is bullshit. We got lawyers we are going to make sure they don’t lose there shirts in the progress. Wish me luck. I’m glad someone missed me! Gitty-Up! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hello ROBBYBOBBY64,
I like Mailman 1960 and I'm sure many others have missed you on this forum. 
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. 
Roy


----------



## webe992

Before and after of a Waco Thieves Dr Pepper bottle.


----------



## hemihampton

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have been down in Delaware helping my parents out. Dad has Dementia and my Mom had a stroke. He can’t be left alone. I was down there almost the whole year. I just got back from a 6 week stay. They are ready for assisted living but it takes time to find and get them in a program. The one place wanted to split them up! Him in a dementia program and her somewhere else. That ain’t an option. You know the deal with these places, you sign everything over to them and they take care of you for the balance of your life. That is bullshit. We got lawyers we are going to make sure they don’t lose there shirts in the progress. Wish me luck. I’m glad someone missed me! Gitty-Up! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I missed you, sorry to hear the bad news. Good Luck going forward. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> I missed you, sorry to hear the bad news. Good Luck going forward. LEON.


No problem. I’m heading back for Christmas. I want to spend as much time as I can before they move into assisted living. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

What happened to your buddy Dewfus from Indiana?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> What happened to your buddy Dewfus from Indiana?


He hasn’t been around much. He had problems with his pipes freezing. That will happen when you forget to plug in the heat trace. It all worked out. They defrosted without incident. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa

Hope you’re doing well Robbie. Tough going through the parent thing, my wife and I recently have been there-


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Csa said:


> Hope you’re doing well Robbie. Tough going through the parent thing, my wife and I recently have been there-


I have 3 brothers, Thank God!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

Before and after photos: New Braunfels, Waco, San Angelo, Hubbard City, Waco/st Louis Thieves, Brenham


----------



## webe992

The others from above


----------



## rdfmartin

I have cleaned many bottles with a Jar Doctor tumbler. Works great! The amount of time you tumble is important, as well as the type of abrasive.


----------



## GeorgiaRobert

webe992 said:


> I thought I had deleted all my before and after photos, but I found some so here are some others I've done over the past year. Mexia, Texas.


Beautiful


----------



## Janean

webe992 said:


> I’ve been tumbling the insides of bottles for the last year now. I’m going to be upgrading my system so I can tumble inside and out. I figure y’all might enjoy seeing the before and after photos so I’ll start posting them here when I remember. This is a waco bottle I recently got as a gift from my father.


Wow!


----------



## Vinewood

This John Ryan ginger ale had been "buffed" about 50 years ago, before bottle tumbling was invented.  Buffed bottles almost always suffered loss to the embossing.  You have to be really careful when tumbling them to clean them without further harm to the embossing.  The inside of this bottle was very pitted.  The outside was mildly cut for four days in 1200, and then polished.  I clean the inside & outside at the same time and then clean just the inside, as necessary, to get the desired results. The inside took a total of three, four day runs of 1200, and two, four day runs to polish.


----------



## hemihampton

Looks good, sounds like alot of days on it. LEON.


----------



## rebel1

webe992 said:


> I’ve been tumbling the insides of bottles for the last year now. I’m going to be upgrading my system so I can tumble inside and out. I figure y’all might enjoy seeing the before and after photos so I’ll start posting them here when I remember. This is a waco bottle I recently got as a gift from my father.


I'm jealous.


----------



## webe992

I recently got some new accessories that allow me to tumble larger bottles. This was my first attempt on a seltzer: J Barcellona MFG Co out of San Antonio.


----------



## hemihampton

I'm assuming you only tumbled the inside? LEON.


----------



## webe992

hemihampton said:


> I'm assuming you only tumbled the inside? LEON.


That is correct.


----------



## hemihampton

I might have to do that to some of mine, but those tops can be a pain in the ass to remove. LEON.


----------



## webe992

hemihampton said:


> I might have to do that to some of mine, but those tops can be a pain in the ass to remove. LEON.


Yep! I have a handful without lids I can work on but I have others with the tops so I’ll have to cross that bridge eventually.


----------



## webe992

Here is my 2nd seltzer attempt. G A DUERLER MFG CO San Antonio Texas. I only have a couple more seltzers without tops so im going to have to figure how to safely remove the tops without damaging them…I know there is a special tool but I haven’t been able to find one.


----------



## HouTxSoda

webe992 said:


> Here is my 2nd seltzer attempt. G A DUERLER MFG CO San Antonio Texas. I only have a couple more seltzers without tops so im going to have to figure how to safely remove the tops without damaging them…I know there is a special tool but I haven’t been able to find one.


Please let us know if you find that tool. I have a top that needs to come off too.


----------



## Vinewood

To remove most seltzer tops you have to hold the base ring securely and unscrew the top.  I used "vice grips" to hold the base ring and twisted off the top by hand.  Just make sure you apply pressure to the spout and not the trigger.  You can wrap tape around the vice grip jaws to reduce marks on the ring. You can apply some type of penetrating oil to the threads if you can't get it to break loose the first time.


----------



## shotdwn

Vinewood said:


> To remove most seltzer tops you have to hold the base ring securely and unscrew the top.  I used "vice grips" to hold the base ring and twisted off the top by hand.  Just make sure you apply pressure to the spout and not the trigger.  You can wrap tape around the vice grip jaws to reduce marks on the ring. You can apply some type of penetrating oil to the threads if you can't get it to break loose the first time.


Good information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## webe992

I did this one as a Christmas gift to my dad since it is his hometown. Taylor Bottling Works Taylor Texas.


----------



## webe992

NEHI seltzer from Beaumont/Port Arthur Texas.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's a rare variation of an Wegeners I recently Tumbled. Before & after Pics. LEON.


----------



## Roy

hemihampton said:


> Here's a rare variation of an Wegeners I recently Tumbled. Before & after Pics. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 242747View attachment 242748View attachment 242749View attachment 242750View attachment 242751


Happy New Year 
Nice bottle 
Great tumbling job...


----------



## hemihampton

Roy said:


> Happy New Year
> Nice bottle
> Great tumbling job...


Thanks, Happy New Year to you too. Leon.


----------

